# Rehome: Dwarf in Lexington, KY



## truvy (Jul 19, 2011)

I will probably cry by the time I get this written, but we have to rehome our precious 7 month old baby, Truvy. Truvy is a neutered male dwarf (although Truvy is still referred to as "she" because I thought she was a girl all the way up until the neuter). I built her a huge NIC condo that can also go with her, as well as all toy, etc.

We can't keep her anymore and I would like to find her a forever home.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 19, 2011)

Wish we were closer. Good luck. ray:


----------



## Paddy Ohara (Aug 13, 2011)

Have you found a home yet?


----------

